# Most cherished object?



## HKphooey (Mar 19, 2007)

I think each one of us has an object you cherish or is very unique.  For some it may be their black belt, and autographed Parker book, a rare comic book, a medal received in the military, a baseball card, your children, a poem from your first love, and so on....

Does not have to be martial arts in theme.  What is the one object you hold near and dear to your heart?


----------



## kuntawguro (Mar 19, 2007)

A 12 inch tall mahogany bust of Christ I bought in the Philippines- I sent it home to my mother while i was in Viet Nam, my mother passed away a couple of years ago and my older sister  just gave it to me and said mom would have loved  you to have this- it meant a lot to her. My sister had no idea where it came from.


----------



## bydand (Mar 19, 2007)

This is going to sound stupid, but I have a plain gray rock I wouldn't sell for all the money in the world.  My oldest son when he just started to talk picked it up on a walk and gave it to me for being the "Bess Daddy".


----------



## JasonASmith (Mar 19, 2007)

My wedding ring...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2007)

My family all of them


----------



## Kacey (Mar 19, 2007)

Well... not really an object, but (not that this will surprise anyone) my dog - followed closely by a suitecase full of family photographs, ranging back to the 1940s.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 19, 2007)

This is a funny one for me, for a couple of reasons-while there are those who have observed that we're (the wife and I) not particularly attached to material things, I have to admit that we certainly do have more than a few, and quite a few are dear to me. And, having had to evacuate the house twice due to forest fires, and having seen the Cerro Grande fire strip more than a few friends and accauintances of ALL their material posessions, it's something I've had to consider...my family is an old sailing family-whalers and China traders-and while photgraphs, the family Bible, and my great-grandfather's chess set would be near the top of any list, the one thing I'd grab if I had to would probably be a whalebone ivory walking stick, that belonged to that first Aaron in the family as well.....


----------



## RED (Mar 19, 2007)

When I was a teen ager I thought I new what was really important to me. My Guitar, My music collection, My Doboks, fill in the blank. When the house burned down at 18 years old. The first thing I was worried about where photo Albums. To this day 22 years later they still have a slight smokey smell in them. I could put down a few different things but I know the silly photo albums both old and new would be of high concern. Of course the family dose come first.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 19, 2007)

A single shot, falling breach .22 remington rifle made in the late 1800's.  It was given to me by my grandfather when I was 6 and it was given to him by his father.  The thing will still drive a nail.


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 19, 2007)

RED said:


> When I was a teen ager I thought I new what was really important to me. My Guitar, My music collection, My Doboks, fill in the blank. When the house burned down at 18 years old. The first thing I was worried about where photo Albums. To this day 22 years later they still have a slight smokey smell in them. I could put down a few different things but I know the silly photo albums both old and new would be of high concern. Of course the family dose come first.


I think thats a great way of analyzing what is important. What would you grab first if a fire were to come...

I've actually discussed that with my wife. She would grab one cat, I'd grab the other 

As I've gotten older, I've gotten alot less attached to -things-... if I had to choose something during a fire though, aside from cats, wife and wedding ring, I'd probably go for two silver dollars. My dad got them for a wedding present from my grandfather (well, one of the presents). One for each year they were born. Kind of silly, but I enjoy having them


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 19, 2007)

my engagement ring... it was his great grandmas before it was mine, aside from that because it will always be on my finger i would have to say my photo albums​


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2007)

I own an exact copy of the Dracula crest ring that Bela Lugosi wore in the original "Dracula"...


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 19, 2007)

For me, my most cherished object is now broken .

It was my first guitar, an EKO Rio Grande that I'd scrimped and saved for years to buy.  I've never found one that plays as well.

You can tell that I love my missus more tho' because we're still togther .  

You see, after I'd had the EKO for twenty four years (and we'd been an item only a year or less), she knocked it flying off it's stand and split the sound board as it careered over the tiles .


----------



## stickarts (Mar 19, 2007)

The sticks that Prof. Presas first taught me De Cadena with, a pinewood derby car my dad and I made together  in cub scouts, many old photos, my first baseball trophy and first karate trophy, everything my daughters have ever given me!  Sorry but I couldn't name just one item!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 19, 2007)

Naming one item is just about impossible.  I'm a sappy sentimental person.  One item is a lamp that I got from my grandfather's house after he died.  He was the foreman for the local newspaper for years and years.  Sometime around the time he retired, my grandfather had a lamp made out of a metal print wheel.  The wheel is one of the front pages to the newspaper from many years ago.  President Nixon's image is on the page.  Anytime I look at it, it makes me think of my grandfather on my dad's side.  

For my mom's side of the family, I have a soft spot for all of the Santa figurines that I display at Christmas time.  My grandfather looked like Santa year-round.  The first year that I was dating my wife, I took her to a family cook-out.  At one point after playing volleyball, I looked over to where he was sitting and there was a group of five or six little kids wanting to sit on his lap.  Instead of calling him Grandpa, my youngest cousin called him "Ho ho".  I have a black and white photo of him in a Santa suit that I keep with the figurines.

Those are the first few items I can think of right now.  I'm sure I'll come up with more.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 20, 2007)

I guess I should have shared too since I was the one that asked the question ...

Like many I have a few...

A pocket knife from my grandfather, my first American Kenpo crest patch (which is still on my gi and has been repaired a few times), and various family photos.

Most recently it would have to be and American flag given to me by US Soldiers that flew over a base in Iraq.

Thanks to those who have shared so far.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 20, 2007)

If you'd have asked me a few years ago I woudn't have been able to choose, but after a trip round England with my ex and loosing a lot of the stuff that I held dear, and realising months later that my life didn't end because of it, I would say now that apart from the most precious thing in the world to me, my five year old daughter, I would save my childhood photographs and my conputer base and backup discs.  The photographs I have and the digital images I have on my computer and backups, can never be replaced.   Everything else I can buy anew.  

The thing I show off most proudly though, apart of course from my daugher, is my Dobuk.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 20, 2007)

I never realized this would be so hard, I spent alot of time thinking about it, I really don't think of material things in that way. The one think that I came up with, because I thought I lost it once, was my wedding ring. I've been wearing it for so long it's like it's a part of me.


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 20, 2007)

morph4me said:


> I never realized this would be so hard, I spent alot of time thinking about it, I really don't think of material things in that way. The one think that I came up with, because I thought I lost it once, was my wedding ring. I've been wearing it for so long it's like it's a part of me.



you know, I had a really hard time too... I've got stuff I like, but nothing I'd not recover from. After I had my car stolen at 20, it kind of made me realize I don't need things for happiness in my life...


----------



## jim777 (Mar 20, 2007)

When I was very little the only toys I cared about where racing cars. My father used to have to search the stores for them for me because they were tough to find, and I was evidently pretty cranky as a toddler! :lol: So anyway, I lost an eye to cancer when I was two in 1964, and my father got me two little steel Lotus Formula cars while I was in the hospital. I still remember him giving them to me while I was in my hospital bed. They are all beaten to death now, with the wheels nearly torn off, but I still have the two of them. One white, one green, tucked away hidden in a drawer wrapped in a scarf of his my mom gave me after he passed away 17 years ago.
    Now, I wouldn't pretend for a second they are as important to me as my wife or children, but if we're talking about little things that stand out for us, those two broken toys are incredibly special to me. I'd actually rather lose my Camry than those two old broken toys.


----------



## tradrockrat (Mar 21, 2007)

I just can't think of anything.  I just looked around my house trying to decide what I would save from a fire, but my wife and my dog (neither I consider objects) are the only two things I would worry about.

I've had so many important things / objects in my life disappear or get lost / stolen, that I just don't invest much emotional attachment to objects anymore.  My Bando ring was stolen years ago and my student was absolutely crushed, but I wasn't more than upset at best. 

I'd miss my first leather jacket and my Bikes, I'd miss my remaining gold medals from the nationals (half were stolen years ago), I'd miss my photographs, my tools, my books, etc., but none of them are "precious" to me.


----------

